
Ask HN: What features make a good blogging platform for you - vs2370
Its funny that there are so many blogging platforms our there but I (and some people I talked to) still feel that there is no one place that fits all their blogging needs.<p>One key fact I believe is they are all too concentrated in making one platform and imposing it on all topics while the fact is that different bloggers have completely different need?<p>If you guys can share your thought on what you think should be a feature of a blogging platform? And do you think there is a need for a new one now?
======
tmaly
Many of the generic platforms like wordpress do not handle the popular
graph/pinterest/twitter cards well in terms of letting you choose specific
photos. That is one feature I think is lacking as it is highly specific. But
if you think about it, sharing a blog post on various social media platforms
is a good way to get eyes in front of it.

